# Does Anyone Make Cotton Batting Ornaments?



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

I want to learn how to do this and am looking for patterns/instructions. Batting ornaments were popular during the Victorian period. They have enjoyed a resurgence in popularity in the last few years, but there is very little out there as far as patterns and supplies, although I think the supplies are very basic.

I also need instructions on how to dye the batting. I know how to antique it but have never dyed anything before. I'm wondering if it's different than regular fabric because it's so much thicker?

In case someone is unfamiliar with batting ornaments:

http://users.rcn.com/lucywebber/


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

I've seen a few of these before but imagined they were wool felt. Maybe the Fiber Arts forum people could help, the cotton batting should work like felt in construction. I've seen some doll making books that might give you some help with armatures and sculpting.

As for dying, fiber reactive would be the way to go. The dye bath volume only needs to accomodate the bulk of the fabric, it doesn't just coat the fibers. More control with shades and colors, and it's more light fast, especially for reds. It's astonishing to me how quickly red fades, winter sun really takes its toll.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Wow. I remember my mom having some things like that that she or her sisters made. Ever have a rush of memories like that? Thanks.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Found this on Pinterest this morning and thought of you...they are so pretty, and would look so beautiful on a tree...
http://createanddecorate.wordpress.com/2011/11/03/cotton-batting-angel-ornaments/


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

RedDirt Cowgirl said:


> I've seen a few of these before but imagined they were wool felt. Maybe the Fiber Arts forum people could help, the cotton batting should work like felt in construction. I've seen some doll making books that might give you some help with armatures and sculpting.
> 
> As for dying, fiber reactive would be the way to go. The dye bath volume only needs to accomodate the bulk of the fabric, it doesn't just coat the fibers. More control with shades and colors, and it's more light fast, especially for reds. It's astonishing to me how quickly red fades, winter sun really takes its toll.


Thanks. I'll look into the fiber reactive idea.


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

Harry Chickpea said:


> Wow. I remember my mom having some things like that that she or her sisters made. Ever have a rush of memories like that? Thanks.


You're welcome!


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

GrannyG said:


> Found this on Pinterest this morning and thought of you...they are so pretty, and would look so beautiful on a tree...
> http://createanddecorate.wordpress.com/2011/11/03/cotton-batting-angel-ornaments/


Exactly what I was looking for! Thanks!


----------



## tuggerhugger (May 12, 2011)

You could try looking under vintage cotton watte (the German(?) name of the rolls of cotton wadding used to make these ornaments.) 
For color, have you considered just painting the finished piece with a 1/2 water - 1/2 craft (acrylic) paint instead of trying to dye such small amounts of material. I believe that would even be a traditional method (well, not craft store acrylic, but individually brush colored with thinned out paints)? The paint mixture would help to glue the cotton in place, and you could work with a broader color palette that way.
Also, traditionally, these would be decorated with lithographs (cut out pictures) or composite 'masks' for faces, etc and embellished with tinsel, buttons, crepe paper clothing and accessories. 
I believe Martha Stewart has had a guest a couple of times who gives a little history and a clear, detailed how-to for these. (Crystal Hannen? ) The directions were on the Martha website once upon a time.
Hope this helps


----------

